
From web dev to VR: learning VR development - pieterhg
http://levels.io/learning-vr
======
dino-neil
I followed the same path pretty much, except less about getting a pretty
place, and more about learning interaction.

As for VRTK, they have are MIT licensed and are welcoming of contributors,
they even have a slack channel where I chill out.

But the biggest stumbling block for me is motivation. Having to relearn every
single interaction, alongside learning how to make games is pretty
challenging. Multiplayer especially is one of the main strengths of VR with
the presence leading you to believe you are in the same room as a complete
stranger.

But learning how to code with multiplayer in mind is so challenging. In
essence you have to learn to derive your current game state from as few
variables as possible.

But add onto that object ownership, physics, hit-box latency issues and there
is so much new stuff to learn that it makes javascript fatigue look like a
joke in comparison.

BTW. Is there any demand for VR devs/front-end devs/back-end
devs/designers/unicorns?

